

Slice, dice, and julienne enemies in Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance - thegarside
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/09/slice-dice-and-julienne-enemies-in-metal-gear-rising-revengeance/

======
cldrope
A quick, dirty review of some spinoff videogame that isn't complete yet
(review of early demo).

Yeah, this is relevant to hackers/programmers/startups/tech industry general.

